# Suche Angelseen in Frankreich an der deutschen Grenze



## Welshunter (24. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte am wochenende mal nach Frankreich, am besten irgendwo hinter Saarbrücken, an nen See gehen.

Hat da jemand infos wo ich welche finde und auch ein paar tips bzw telefonnummern!

Gruß


----------



## Notsch (31. August 2009)

*AW: Suche Angelseen in Frankreich an der deutschen Grenze*

Ja, das interessiert mich auch!!!
Vor allem wo man Karten bekommt, ...

Gruß


----------



## daniel2501 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Angelseen in Frankreich an der deutschen Grenze*

hy 
die antwort ist zwar ein bisschen späte  aber egal 
die angelkarten bekommt mann an jedem angelgschäft oder toto lotto geschäft


----------

